# Newly Wed In Trouble



## newwife (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I need men support BIG TIME! I got married this past October and have been with my husband for 4 yrs prior to our marriage. Our situation has not been easy. He got laid off during our wedding plan, his home is in foreclosure, and we have the mother in law in the home. I have an apt I got when my brother moved this summer and this is our safety net for when we leave the house. My problem is the past 3 months have been a roller coaster. He's not happy with me and I'm not happy. He wants to get a divorce already but I think its our situation that makes it diffcult and its his anger at the moment. What do I do? Do I leave my one true love and go about my way or try to make it work out? I am alone and very sad now. Please help!


----------



## SoxMunkey (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow... this is not the time to throw in the towel. You and your husband need to sit down and weigh everything out... your options and come up with a plan. Yes, times are hard and financial hardships are the number one reasons for divorce now a days. But you two just tied the knot!! If anything, the two of you could have delayed your wedding until you were on more solid ground. Marriage is a battle enough... I don't care how long you've known each other.

The bottom line is, the two of you need to communicate now more than ever! You are being tested... take it as such and make some bold moves. 

Good luck to the both of you!! I wish you all the very best!


----------

